# Is this a short or long coat?



## Rowls (Jul 19, 2019)

So myself and my partner have been looking at some sheps recently and we both fell in love with this little guy today. Both his mother and father are short coats and all the other pups were quite obviously short coats.

Now due to the rain this little fluffballs coat looked quite fluffy and I'm curious now as to whether he's a short coat or not.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Well he appears long, but he’s all wet/muddy which alters appearance. If his coat is significantly longer/fluffier than his littermates, yes, there is a good chance the pup is a long coat.

If both parents carry the long coat gene then that would increase the likelihood even more. A responsible breeder will have this information... and ideally the knowledge and experience to recognize a long coat puppy.


----------



## Rowls (Jul 19, 2019)

Fodder said:


> Well he appears long, but he’s all wet/muddy which alters appearance. If his coat is significantly longer/fluffier than his littermates, yes, there is a good chance the pup is a long coat.
> 
> If both parents carry the long coat gene then that would increase the likelihood even more. A responsible breeder will have this information... and ideally the knowledge and experience to recognize a long coat puppy.



Thanks alot for your response. I asked the breeder initially about his parents of which they specified were both short but I didnt enquire about the pups coat too much. The fur itself looked about the same length as the others but more fluffy


----------



## mike4625 (Apr 25, 2018)

Doesn't look to long but might be a little bit longer than average. Certainly looks like hed be on the fluffier side as he grows.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

He does look fluffier then his littermates. The ear's usually give it away... if there is longer hair around the ears. 

He is defiantly cute whatever coat he ends up having. Are you getting him?


----------



## cvamoca (Jul 12, 2019)

Here's my new long coat puppy--same idea, parents are both stock coats but have had a few long coats both litters, though Dad I'd classify as mid length. This gal and one brother are long coats, or should be longer than short, anyway. Here's my gal with wet ears, 10 or so weeks I think, everything is wavy around her head when wet, and she's wet a lot. 

Awe, this was when her ears were almost up. They've since fallen again, but she's heavily teething.


----------



## Charlotte Elias (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry for hijacking the post but I have the same question! Going to see this cutie this week. His dad is long coat and mother is stock coat. We are ideally looking for a long coat (or medium!). Any ideas what he might be?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Need to see the ears better, and ideally a dry dog


----------



## Mikek3111 (Mar 22, 2017)

Sadie is a standard/ short coat and looked similar at that age


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Charlotte Elias said:


> Sorry for hijacking the post but I have the same question! Going to see this cutie this week. His dad is long coat and mother is stock coat. We are ideally looking for a long coat (or medium!). Any ideas what he might be?


He looks like a stock coat. Medium isn't a recognized coat length, it's either stock (standard short coat with undercoat), long stock (most longcoats are actually long stock coats), and true longcoat, which does not have an undercoat. The latter is fairly rare. If the dam of litter you're looking at does not carry the longcoat gene, there will be no coaties, even though the sire is a longcoat.


----------



## Charlotte Elias (Sep 23, 2019)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Charlotte Elias said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for hijacking the post but I have the same question! Going to see this cutie this week. His dad is long coat and mother is stock coat. We are ideally looking for a long coat (or medium!). Any ideas what he might be?
> ...


Thank you. That’s really helpful


----------



## gsdsteve (Apr 24, 2010)

It's a wet coat!


----------

